# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Beach swamped by dead fish

## kuching

Hundreds of dead fish floating off the beach at Tengkera, between Klebang and the town centre, have had residents puzzled.


Tan, who has lived in the area all his life, said it was the first such occurrence that he could recall.

He does not believe that a nearby land reclamation project is the cause. "Why is it that only the belanak (mullet) is dead? Maybe this is a sign that a tsunami is going to happen."

more on today's news on NST:

http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/n...cle/index_html

----------


## budak

Red tide??

----------


## XnSdVd

then why a specific species? seems more like the shoal ate a contaminated whale carcass or something...  :Roll Eyes:

----------

